# Interesting project or blasphemy to Opera?



## OperaSaz (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi, what are everyone's thoughts in this kind of project? Is it progressive, or is it blasphemic with no right to be called opera?

Saz


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

This kind of trash won't do no harm, it's just a silly attempt to make something new and interesting and accessible, but it won't get famous, popular or influental. No way. Projects like this are present since the world exists.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

I don't see anything wrong with this type of thing - composing and putting on a new opera by a small community-oriented organisation. If it's more relevant to this community than the traditional 'it ain't over until the fat lady sings' opera, then so be it...


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Obviously it cannot be a serious artistic attempt but rather a desperate reach out to todays audiences in the hope that the company can earn some money and maybe gain some rep.


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

Calling it trash without seeing the score or hearing it is a bit premature. Don't we consider the music rather than the list of instrumentalists?

Actually, it sounds a bit passe - reminds me of Henze's _The tedious way to the place of Natasha Ungeheuer_ from the seventies, which was scored, if I remember correctly, for a vocalist of unbelievable range, a "classical" string quintet, jazz group, brass ensemble, and a percussionist playing bits of a crashed car.


----------



## Il Seraglio (Sep 14, 2009)

_"For sheer scope and ambition there's no other performance project quite like this in Ryedale," _


----------

